

A trend - naivehs

There is a trend in Hacker News.<p>I remember when I first registered on YC news there were way less direct(no external url) submissions. Or so it seemed. This should be due to the nearing deadline for YC applications. It is vitally important to get as much positive attention from pg as possible; in fact it serves as one of YC news' main functions. But people should not try to be visible just for the sake of it. Sometimes the extra submission may just be the one that irritates YC.<p>Don't get me wrong, the majority of these submissions are great, interesting and fun to read. Although occasionally you see one of those and you can't help but wonder. What I am trying to say is that people should be sincere about everything they do, and if there is nothing good to say then just listen and learn. I believe that you will get treated by the Universe the same way you approach it.<p>But of course the real point of this submission is an attempt to show YC some criticism and analysis skills.
======
palish
I agree. It would be great if there were some way to filter the good
submissions from the bad ones, perhaps with some sort of voting mechanism.

~~~
yters
Maybe some kind of "typing box" too. That way we can explain how we vote, or
just type for fun. These "boxes" would be all over the page so people always
had somewhere to type.

------
pg
We don't notice the userid of every comment and story, just long-term
patterns. So it's probably too late for anyone to do anything (good) that
would affect their application.

------
joshwa
And this, of course, is not an example of exactly that.

~~~
naivehs
That was part of the intention yes.

------
h34t
This article made it to the front page purely on the basis of its content, not
title.

I am new to Hacker News and this disturbs me: I have to _click_ the link
_before_ I decide to vote on it?

Please. If I want to be a thoughtful human being, I will open a book. The
internet is for mindless titillation.

~~~
kingnothing
If you're serious, then this isn't the place for you.

Try reddit instead.

~~~
h34t
... ... ...

I'm still here.

Please draw the conclusion that this implies :).

------
nextmoveone
I've really considered YC News=Digg+Techcrunch+a Forum...not much more than
that; I like to take info as well as contribute info to the community.

------
daniel-cussen
This may have been considered already, but maybe things could be arranged so
that downvoting submissions is allowed, but does not reduce the submitter's
karma.

